# Ứng Dụng Quản Lý Bán Hàng Online



## thucuoi523 (26 Tháng bảy 2017)

Mọi người ơi cho em hỏi chút, em mới mở shop đồ ngủ nữ, giờ em muốn sử dụng ứng dụng mà kiểm soát được chi tiết lượng hàng nhập vào, bán ra và quản lý chi phí, doanh thu, tiền mặt...trên máy tính thì nên dùng ứng dụng nào cho phù hợp.  Anh, chị nào đi trước biết, đã và đang sử dụng chỉ em với ạ. !!!


----------



## Hồng Ânn (27 Tháng bảy 2017)

bác có thể dùng kiotviet hoặc shopone nhé


----------



## NgaXinh (27 Tháng bảy 2017)

Minh_Tu đã viết:


> em dùng shopone của viettel đi, cửa hàng trước chị làm thêm thấy anh chị chủ  khen suốt, quản lý được cả hàng tồn kho luôn cơ mà


dùng phần mềm này có những tiện ích gì vượt trội thế bác?


----------



## VanDiepp (27 Tháng bảy 2017)

phần mềm shop one có những gói nào vậy? bao nhiêu tiền nhỉ?


----------



## lybang67 (27 Tháng bảy 2017)

đăng kí từ 6 tháng trở lên thì phải 


VanDiepp đã viết:


> phần mềm shop one có những gói nào vậy? bao nhiêu tiền nhỉ?


----------



## tranhung77 (27 Tháng bảy 2017)

Sapo, kiot viet, shopone mấy cái này dùng dc này thớt


----------

